
Show HN: Open AI's GPT-3 generates prose inspired by “Infinite Jest” - Raf_
http://www.infinite-infinite-jest.com
======
efferifick
This is funny and also sad. I don't know if DFW would love it or hate it.
Great art piece. I really value this work. Thanks for making this.

~~~
Raf_
Thank you, I appreciate it!

